# New Watch



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

i am thinking of buying an O & W divers.

any opinions on which, M1, M4, M5 etc.

also, have omega speedmaster with steel bracelet, looking to get O & W divers with Nato strap, does it ruin the effect?

dan18


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Hi Dan

I'm pretty new here myself and funnily enough.... I collect Speedies too







I've just got myself an O&W diver, not a current model but earlier, and here's what it looks like on a NATO .... pretty good I think, though I've just tried it on a strap and I like that too.... in fact, I just like it


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

thanks artistmike,

you may have swayed me towards the nato. it gives it a nice military look (obviously enough).

dan18


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Dan,

You won't go wrong with any of them - they are all well-built, tough and good value. Generally speaking M1 - M6 get newer designs, followed by 3066 then 3077, which is the current one. Specification improves slightly with each step. There are also two others - the Ranger and Cougar series - just to confuse you.

My personal favourite is the M6 with sapphire crystal, but others will support different models.

I think they all look good on NATO (or Rhino) straps. I think they are usually supplied on bracelets though.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello Dan,

You can't really go wrong with an O&W. I have an M4 with sapphire crystal. It looks good on the supplied bracelet and a Bond Nato. Great watches and if I was getting another, I'd go for the 3077 as it has it's own style as opposed to a Submariner influenced design.

Welcome to the forum!

Andrew.


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

I am still debating the merits of the various m-series divers. i was just wondering, is there any difference in quality as you go from m1 to m6? i am leaning towards the m1, m2 or m5.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dan18 said:


> I am still debating the merits of the various m-series divers. i was just wondering, is there any difference in quality as you go from m1 to m6? i am leaning towards the m1, m2 or m5.


AFAIK only differences of the M range are the dial/bezel styles and combinations thereof, the actual base watch is the same


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Running_man said:


> Hello Dan,
> 
> You can't really go wrong with an O&W. I have an M4 with sapphire crystal. It looks good on the supplied bracelet and a Bond Nato. Great watches and if I was getting another, I'd go for the 3077 as it has it's own style as opposed to a Submariner influenced design.
> 
> ...


I echo that. I have the M5 and my next O&W will be the 3077 - anyone want to let theirs go for a reasonable figure?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Dan,
> ...


Although I haven't got one, the ID 3077 is the pick of the current bunch. Better than the Cougars and the M series IMHO

Dave


----------

